
How I Built a Performant and Measurable Content Marketing Engine - ttunguz
http://tomtunguz.com/content-marketing-engine/
======
alooPotato
In your experimentation, have you ever come across cases where certain content
strategies improve metrics but you ultimately felt they didn't improve the
quality of the content?

~~~
ttunguz
That's a really good question. Link baiting is the only example I can think of
- creating a questionable title to drive views.

Other forms of lazy content creation might be copying and pasting big chunks
from other blogs and adding some commentary. Oddly enough, that seems to work
pretty well.

------
thatthatis
Since when is a mailing list of 1,000 readers considered massive?

------
danmaz74
Interesting post.

I'm curious, how much time do you spend every day on this process?

~~~
ttunguz
About 60 minutes writing a post. The daily analysis is just a minute to check
the dashboards. And then two or three hours each weekend. Maybe 10h a week.

~~~
danmaz74
Thanks. I wished I could write posts so quickly!

------
holychiz
beautiful blog. What platform/theme is your blog on or is that hand-rolled?

~~~
ttunguz
thanks. it's hand-rolled on jekyll/github.

